# Generador de Funciones



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

Espero me puedan ayudar.
Estoy armando mi propio laboratorio en casa y necesito diseñarme un generador de funciones, que siempre es necessario en un laboratiro.
A ver si alguien me puede ayudar al respecto.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## sp_27 (May 18, 2007)

aqui hay unos:

http://www.electronica2000.com/instrumentos/generador1.htm
http://www.electronica2000.com/instrumentos/generador2.htm
http://www.electronica2000.com/instrumentos/generador3.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/genfunc/index.htm
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota01.htm


----------



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, espero me puieda servir.
Gracias


----------



## Manonline (May 18, 2007)

Hola!! Estan buenisimos... x casualidad no tendran el PCB del circuito 1 de electronica2000 o el de pablin??

gracias!

mano. =)


----------



## Maria Guaño (Nov 5, 2007)

hola yo tambien estoy haciendo un laboratorio lógico y tengo problemas con el diseño de generador de funciones ya que no encuentro un diseño que me de una frecuencia de 100khz si tienes por fis mandamelo que es pa un proyecto  ops:


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Aqui algo

http://alternatezone.com/electronics/hsfg.htm
http://www.kafka.elektroda.eu/podstrony/MAX038.php#details


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 5, 2007)

Maria Guaño dijo:
			
		

> hola yo tambien estoy haciendo un laboratorio lógico y tengo problemas con el diseño de generador de funciones ya que no encuentro un diseño que me de una frecuencia de 100khz si tienes por fis mandamelo que es pa un proyecto  ops:



A que te refieres con laboratorio logico? una onda cuadrada de 100Khz, por que con un sencillo 555 puedes hacer uno, con cuerzos. soluciones miles.


----------



## Maria Guaño (Nov 8, 2007)

hola disculpen que no les especifique que es un lab lógico es que todavia estoy aprendiendo electrónica, soy medio principiante ops: 
un lab lógico es un aparato que tiene fuente simetrica, generador de funciones, multimetro, probador de transistores, leds, unos pocos integrados todo en el mismo aparato
si pueden ayudarme me salvarian es que es para un proyecto


----------



## lobo zea (Ene 3, 2008)

holas, hace dias tengo ganas de hacer el generador que propuso fogonazo, es excelente, con un rango de frecuencias sobresaliente, pero en mi localidad (medellin - colombia) no puedo conseguir el max038, alguien estaria dispuesto a vendermelo y enviarmelo por correo, yo pagaria los gastos de envio. muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Esta gente lo tiene y efectua envios Pero hay un Grave problema vale U$ 80
http://www.dicomse.com.ar


Intenta el XR2207
http://www.chipcatalog.com/Datasheet/CD6526DC04F8B70A5AFF88B4008618F9.htm

No es lo mismo poeroooooo ! vale 1/10 del otro


----------



## gallocula (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola quisiera saber si me pueden dejar un esquema de generador que use xr2206 que tenga:

 3 funciones basicas (triangular, cuadrada y senoidal)
- Si va desde 1Hz hasta 1MHz (me alcanza y sobra)..si llega a eso de los 300KHz.. todo bien 
- Varios Rangos de frecuencia con perilla selectora y potenciometro
- Vi que por lo general rangos de amplitud tienen 3 ... asi que 3 y potenciometro
- Para ajustar simetria y distorcion


y sino que me digan donde venden el ICL8038


Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## katypieru (Ene 31, 2008)

hola buenas tardes me interesa mucho comprar el max038 pero como fue descontinuiado se me ha hecho bastante dificl conseguirlo.. alguien sabra que componento lo puede sustituir? pq necesito realizar un electroestimulador con diferentes formas de ondas y ese era ideal pero no lo he podido conseguir..
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Busca los datsheet de:

XR2206
XR2207
XR8038


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Feb 4, 2008)

Amigos, miren en este post, funciona a la perfeccion


Carlos

http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=40977.0


----------



## Manonline (May 4, 2008)

Carlos, podrias publicar aca los archivos de DTForum? Ya que ese foro no permite las descargas a nuevos usuarios... malisimo.

esa información nunca viene mal 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

Tal vez esto te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-generador-funciones-audio-13135/


----------



## mariachy (May 5, 2008)

creo que el icl8038 y el max 038 estan descontinuados... por lo menos aca en chile no hay...

salu2


----------



## DTForuM (Jul 4, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Carlos, podrias publicar aca los archivos de DTForum? Ya que ese foro no permite las descargas a nuevos usuarios... malisimo.
> 
> esa información nunca viene mal
> 
> ...



No, no es malísimo ...

Sucede, que en DTForuM.NET hay más de 1.2 Tb. ( TeraBytes ) de información, pero ... ¿ Qué pasaría si liberamos las descargas ? ... 

Respuesta: Todos, descargarían información a diestra y siniestra, total es gratis. Pero, sucede que en realidad no es gratis, ya que YO debo pagar el bandwidth usado ( la transferencia de información ) ... Y es muy costoso. Estonces, solo se pide que ayuden a pagar lo que a mí ya me es imposible,. Durante AÑOS pude, pero ahora con más de 76000 usuario, me es imposible.

Aparte, U$S 1 por mes, no es la muerte de nadie 

Saludos Cordiales !

P.D: Aquí está el datasheet del XR2206 que solicitaban ... Es política de DTForuM.NET AYUDAR cuando y cuánto se pueda


----------



## Manonline (Jul 4, 2008)

jaja... mira que loco...

por que no haces como en este sitio? publicidad... igual hace mucho qe no paso por aquel foro, no me acuerdo si habia o no...

te agradezco por el dato, ahora lo descargo, me tengo qe ir corriendo al foro...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## DTForuM (Jul 4, 2008)

Sí, hacemos publicidad ... Pero, no alcanza ... Insisto, que con la cantidad tan grande de información que disponemos, es imposible costearlo con publicidades. Las publicidades, actualmente cubren el ancho de banda por uso simple de los foros ...

Saludos Cordiales !


----------



## zamurayX (Jul 4, 2008)

la verdad es que dtforum se esta robando el material de otros, puesto que las personas pueden subirlo con la intensión de darlo gratis; y luego ¿adivinen? los demas tiene que pagar para poder bajar esa información.


----------



## DTForuM (Jul 4, 2008)

zamurayX dijo:
			
		

> la verdad es que dtforum se esta robando el material de otros, puesto que las personas pueden subirlo con la intensión de darlo gratis; y luego ¿adivinen? los demas tiene que pagar para poder bajar esa información.



No es tan así ...

Sé que esta web no es para realizar debates ni nada similar, pero sí creo tener el derecho a réplica.

En principio, no se roba. Y aclaro, que DTForuM está montado en 3 servidores, 2 en USA y uno aquí en Argentina. Los servidores, son PROPIOS y no alquilados.

Hace algunos meses, se cobraba U$S 5 por mes, pero ahora adquirimos un tipo de conexión diferente, lo que nos permitió solicitar menos dinero para la ayuda. Es una simple cuestión matemática:

¿ Porqué SI puedo subir pero NO puedo descargar archivos adjuntos ?

Teniendo en cuenta lo explicado en el mensaje anterior ( lo del tema del bandwidth ), si un usuario sube un archivo de 10 Mb. ( solo a modo de ejemplo ) y si las descargas fuesen gratuitas, todos lo bajarían, y si hacemos una simple cuenta:

10 Mb. descargado 1000 veces = 10 Gb. = U$S 4 + impuestos ( costo de cada bloque de 10 Gb. de bandwidth ) que debe pagar DTForuM, y eso no es justo. Por eso, CADA UNO PAGA POR LO QUE DESCARGA.

Y a esto, solo le hemos aplicado una cuenta de 1000 veces ... en realidad, siempre fueron más.

Subir un archivo de 10 Mb = 10 Mb. de transferencia = 0.004 Dolar

Descargar ese archivo de 10 Mb. 1000 veces = 10000 MB = 10 Gb = U$S 4

Y sí, deben pagar por el tráfico consumido ( no por el material ni por la información en sí ) ...

Acaso, no pagas internet para leer esto ? ... Suministro eléctrico tampoco ? ... 

Aparte, yo tengo mi propia empresa ( de Video Profesional ) y vivo de eso ... No necesito ni una moneda de DTForuM ... DTForuM es, fué y será un Hobby, el de AYUDAR. Pero, de ahí a que deba pagar cifras extravagantes mes a mes, producto de las descargas masivas generadas por gente, que ni siquiera saben lo que bajan en la mayoría de los casos ... eso, eso no lo comparto. Y sin temor a equivocarme, creo tener la razón.

De todas formas, DTForuM jamás cobrará por navegar, ni por consultar, ni por responder. Pero, si te vas a registrar solo para tener descargas de lo que quieras ( más de 800 Gb ) te has equivocado ... Ayuda, y serás ayudado.

Saludos Cordiales y mis disculpas el Webmaster y/o Admin de este sitio ... Fué solo, el derecho a réplica.


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 4, 2008)

DTforum: tenes todo el derecho a replica ,pero me parece que no tenes derecho a decir que la mayoria de la gente que descarga cosas no saben ni lo que se bajan, acaso un abogado que no tiene idea de lo que es la electronica se va a meter en tu foro? NO, ni siquiera conoce tu foro,
la verdad que no me parece que desmerezcas de esa manera lo que pueda saber o no la gente y encima estas hablando asi de la gente que forma parte de tu foro, pero bue, por la manera en que decis las cosas me imagino que debes de ser la persona que mas sabe y que mas conocimiento tiene de electronica en todo el universo y que debes estar lleno de oro por tu empresa de video profesional.
aaaaahhhhhh  pero cierto que tu foro es para AYUDAR a los que vos miras desde arriba que no saben ni lo que descargan pero no pueden descargar nada si no pagan, eso si , si esta gente a la que vos te referis paga la cuota mensual ya no te interesa que sepan o no lo que bajan, pero pueden hacerlo.
no soy quien para decirte como tenes que pensar,pero si vos elegis pensar asi.... que se le va a hacer, simplemente no me parece correcto y demas esta decir que no lo comparto.


----------



## DTForuM (Jul 4, 2008)

En DTForuM hay abogados - amas de casa - empleados - metalúrgicos - docentes ... Uno de los moderadores, es bioquímico y farmacéutico ...

Cuándo digo que bajan por bajar, es lo que la mayoría ha demostrado con los años ... el simple hecho de ver un archivo nuevo, lo descargan para ver de qué se trata, no lo hacen con maldad, claro está ... Pero, esas descargas son las que afectan.

He visto, nombres de usuarios registrados en DTForuM que venden manuales de servicio a través de mercadolibre - deremate y otras webs ... eso sí es vender información. Y esa información, muchas veces fué descargada de DTFOruM, como fué el caso de un manual que fué escaneado exclusivamente para subirlo a DTForuM por solicitud de un miembro, y sabés dónde está ese manual ? .. .Está en getmanual.ru y lo venden a U$S 11 ... Es a ese tipo de cosas a las que nos enfrentamos al liberar las descargas. Entonces, como ya no puedo seguir pagandolo decidí que hagan lo que quieran y descarguen lo que quieran, pero que cada uno pague una cuota a modo de cobertura ...

Yo no miro a nadie desde arriba, solo me esfuerzo por que la web siga en pié. 

Si supieras cómo empezó todo, comprenderías un poquito más ... DTForuM, nació con Diegotronica.com.ar ... en esa web, no había foro ni nada ... había un formulario, pedías un manual o algo y yo personalmente lo descargaba y lo enviaba por email desde mi casa, con una conexión de Speedy a 512 Kbps ... ¿ Qué ganaba ? ... Nada ! ... Bue, a decir verdad, solo ganaba miradas raras de mi señora, quejas por las horas y horas que estaba frente al PC, etc. Cuándo los pedidos fueron demasiados, decidí crear el foro y permitir así que estén los archivos allí. DTForuM fué totallmente gratuito durante 4 años ... pero, ya no puedo más. Entonces, era simple: O pagaban los miembros lo que usaban o la web, lamentablemente se cerraba ... 

Saludos Cordiales !


----------



## zamurayX (Jul 21, 2008)

bueno debido a la respuesta de dtforum, tengo que manifestar de una manera mas explicita la situacion, el foro de dtforum es magnifico; pero eso no es debido al administrador, las personas dan de manera gratuita información a otras.
 La verdad es que tuve la oportunidad de pertenecer a ese foro, y me di cuenta de que se estaba cobrando, atravez de una persona que me pidio una información y yo gustosamente se la di, luego recibi un mail de esa persona informaciónrmandome que no podia bajarlo ¿entonces? yo fui quien la dio porque otro cobraria por eso , entonces hay es donde yo pongo mi queja, trate de publicar un pequeño analisis directamente al foro donde se envia información al administrador, y nada solo fue inmediatamente borrado, en el mismo les dije que si los archivos que se ponen para que otro pudiese bajarlo eran los que generaban el costo, que los mismos fuesen enviados directamente enviados al destinatario via Email, he estado en otros foros y las personas ceden archivos atravez de rapidshared o megaumplod, de esa manera se evitarian ellos los costos; y claro los consejos se pueden dar en el foro .


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola.
Creo que el tema de DTForuM, no tiene sentido, ya que cada foro tiene sus reglas, a la persona que no le parecen buenas o no son de su agrado dichas reglas, simplemente no se inscribe (o se retira) del foro. Pero, existe https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 5, 2009)

Amigos! ! ! me costó un poco hallar el integrado pero al fin lo tengo...

al fin tengo el XR2206, y toy diseñando una PCB de un generador de funciones completito pero simple.

mi pregunta es si debo agregarle algun preamplificador operacional a la salida de las ondas tanto cuadrada como triangular y senoide.

ya que el voltaje q entrega es de máximo 3 Vpp.

quería saber si el circuito del datasheet además entrega una buena señal (sin harmonicos y esas cosas) pq he visto q algunos hablan de eso.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola DJ Draco, me podrías decis dónde lo conseguiste al XR? En Santa Fe o lo mandaste a pedir? Lo buscé hace un tiempo sin éxito...

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 5, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...mi pregunta es si debo agregarle algun preamplificador operacional a la salida de las ondas tanto cuadrada como triangular y senoide.
> ya que el voltaje q entrega es de máximo 3 Vpp.


En principio no hace falta porque lo "normal" es que el instrumento te genere una señal del orden de 1Vrms, aunque agregar un operacional para control de amplitud nunca esta de mas.



> quería saber si el circuito del datasheet además entrega una buena señal (sin harmonicos y esas cosas) pq he visto q algunos hablan de eso.


Para eso tiene el ajuste de simetria y distorsion, solamente que una buena calibracion no la podes hacer 'a ojo' (ni aca ni con cualquier oscilador) --> necesitas un osciloscopio y excitar un circuito resonante, ajustas los presets hasta minimizar 2da y 3er armonica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> > quería saber si el circuito del datasheet además entrega una buena señal (sin harmonicos y esas cosas) pq he visto q algunos hablan de eso.
> 
> 
> Para eso tiene el ajuste de simetria y distorsion, solamente que una buena calibracion no la podes hacer 'a ojo' (ni aca ni con cualquier oscilador) --> necesitas un osciloscopio y excitar un circuito resonante, ajustas los presets hasta minimizar 2da y 3er armonica.



La mínima distorsión posible ajustando bien los controles es del 0.5%, o sea que no sirve para medir la distorsión del amplificador...lo cual en realidad no es ningun problema, por que si para empezar no podés medir la distorsión del generador de funciones...tampoco vas a poder medir la del amplificador...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola DJ Draco, me podrías decis dónde lo conseguiste al XR? En Santa Fe o lo mandaste a pedir?...



Yo lo conseguí en Bahía a la primera que intenté, así que no creo que sea muy difícil de encontrar. Salió algo de 25 pesos.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 5, 2009)

Y... acá en Sta Fe todo se complica.. jeje hay muchas cosas que no se consiguen, varias veces tuve que pedir afuera, por eso le preguntaba a Draco que es de la zona.

Saludos


----------



## simetv (Nov 19, 2010)

zamurayX dijo:


> la verdad es que dtforum se esta robando el material de otros, puesto que las personas pueden subirlo con la intensión de darlo gratis; y luego ¿adivinen? los demas tiene que pagar para poder bajar esa información.



Volviendo al tema de dtforum  si será un negocio y no una ayuda como dicen que si intenta comunicarte con un colega para pedirle que te envié la información vía mail, eso esta prohibido y te pueden bajar del foro si el problema y el costo es la descarga que le afecta a dtforum que un colega le envié a otro una información vía mail que no le genera ningún gasto.
Solo que si permitiera eso las ganancias disminuirían mucho es todo un negocio con la información que nosotros gratis le enviamos es como dijo un colega nos están robando la información.
Porque como leí mas arriba si se bajan manuales para venderlo en mercado libre que le impide a la persona pagar, retirar los manuales y luego venderlo de igual forma.
Solo que mientas reciba una ganancia por ello no importa lo que se haga con la información.
Yo solo digo que esta mal la prohibición de pedir información a los colegas vía mail eso si que es una verdadera sinvergüenzada.


----------



## mmry (Ene 20, 2011)

mariachy dijo:


> creo que el icl8038 y el max 038 estan descontinuados... por lo menos aca en chile no hay...
> 
> salu2


 hola. te escribo porque lei que eras de chile tambien y no podias encontrar los geñeradores de onda. los he buscado en rs, en globalelectronica, etc y no he podido encontrar ninguno de estos

exar 2206 
8038
max 038
xr2207  -   23206

qiesiera saber si encontraste los integrados o finalmente contruiste tu generador de forma discreta.
saludos
gracias de ante mano


----------

